# Adria Twin External Gas Bbq Point.



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Modification number three on my Adria Twin is fitting of a gas BBQ point.

I used a Bullfinch BBQ point but there are lots of others. Once again, this is not a 'how to' guide, just how I did it. It's a fairly simple addition and took a couple of hours.

Parts:
Truma 10mm Olive
flexible 8mm pipe, cushioned clips and pipe fittings
Gas Isolation Valve
Bullfinch Gas BBQ Point
10mm to 8mm Compression Reducer
It may be possible to find all of these parts from one supplier to reduce postage.

First off decide where you want to put it and cut a 60mm hole in the side of the van. Wherever you put it, you need to ensure that there are no body reinforcement frames where you drill. To find out just push the body panel. If it's rigid, theres a frame behind it but if nice and bendy, no frame. I decided to put mine next to the 240v hook up point.









The 8mm flexi pipe is routed to the sealed cavity behind the fridge which is easily accessed through the removable vents.









I clipped the pipe and passed it through to the cupboard under the sink and sealed the hole.









With the access panel in the cupboard under the sink removed, you can just about see the black shiny pipe from the previous photo which bends round and up and tucks behind the existing rigid gas pipes.









Rout the pipe up and connect to the gas shut off valve with the flexi pipe 8mm compression fittings.









Out of the other side of the shut off valve the pipe needs to be stepped up to 10mm to fit into the end of the gas tap manifold which will be fitted with a blank olive. Remove the nut and blank olive and drill a hole through the shelf just below it to pass the pipe through. You will need a short length of 10mm copper pipe bent through 90 degrees which will fit into the end of the gas tap manifold with the new 10mm Truma olive. I used a 10mm to 8mm solder reducer which you can see in the previous photo because I had some but the compression reducer in the parts list will do the job.









The finished BBQ point.









Note that on my van the shelves in the cupboard under the sink are not removable without damaging them which makes working in the area a bit tricky. I did remove all of the screws but found that the shelves were stapled.

Nick.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Nice Nick 8)


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks Andy,
I took a look at your guides which are impressive. I like your idea of putting the links as the signature, I might pinch that idea if that's OK  
I have a few more modifications to post up so it would be nice if they were all in one place.

Nick.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Of course Nick it's the way to go! The more the better for all 

As a guide , my signature is FULL :lol: :lol: :?


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

*Is It Safe?*

I had been wanting to fit an external barbecue point for some time but copper pipework looked to be a problem, which swung the balance against it.

Your idea of using polypipe almost had me ordering the necessary components until I saw that it is unsuitable for gas as I read in: http://www.polypipe.com/building-pr...g/technical-advice/gas-oil-and-compressed-air

Flexible gas hose is date stamped and should be changed every five years (at least in marine applications) and I assumed that polypipe was of a more rigid and therefore permanent nature until seeing the above.

Sorry to appear negative but would a van with polypipe pass a gas safety check?

Is there a registered gas fitter member who can give advice on this point?

Brian


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi Brian, thanks for voicing your concerns. This is part of the reason I have posted my modifications.

The pipe you are looking at in the link is completely different to the Faro poly pipe and not suitable for gas at any operating pressure. It looks like some sort of domestic plumbing pipe, maybe hep2o or speedfit? The pipe I used is a high pressure gas pipe designed for use in place of rigid copper pipe and used in the installation of vehicle autogas conversions. It is more rigid and is not date stamped as far as I can remember, so no need to change it out every 5 years. I can't remember the exact rated operating pressure but it's around 27 bar which makes it more than enough for my 37mb application.
Tinleytech specialize in Autogas conversions and they gave me the advice and sold me the pipe. If you give them a call I am sure they will give you the necessary information and regulations. 

Nick.

(Edited 'pushfit' to read 'speedfit')


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Nick,

Thanks for your quick reply. I just Googled Polypipe Gas and the link is what I found. I hadn't realised that Polypipe was a generic name and will investigate your supplier further.

Lots of things are inhibited nowadays because of political correctness and health and safety issues and I ignore many recommendations, which seem to be for the protection of the inexperienced. There are, however, problems that might be caused by such things as long term chemical reactions between the pipe material and gas, and materials used for seals and pipes are normally limited in their sphere of application.

I am my own safety officer but am also concerned about the possibility of a future owner of my van being in danger due to the slow degradation of something I have fitted.

Your idea seemed an ideal solution to my piping problem and I will be delighted to find that its safety is endorsed by the piping manufacturers.

Thanks again and apologies if it appeared to be scaremongering.

Brian


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

No need to apologise Brian, it's best to make sure, especially where gas is concerned.
I am sure you will find that the pipe is OK as it's used for liquid gas at high pressure. I could have used it for my vapour gas tank fit but like you, I am my own safety officer and although it's suitable, I preferred to use the thick wall high pressure solid copper pipe for peace of mind.

Nick.


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi again Nick,

Following your advice I contacted Tinley and received the reply below. I shall make some measurements when the rain stops and proceed to get the parts.

Thanks for the links,

Brian

[hr:c8d243d3e5]
Thank you for your mail,

Our poly pipe (not made by the same company you mention) is designed, marked and homologated for LPG so will be fine for your application, it will not need changing as does not deteriorate like rubber hose.

Regards

Charlie.

Tinley Tech Ltd


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

Great work. Def on the to do list.

Just out of interest is the blank on the end of the gas manifold an 8 or 10mm in size

I was hoping i wouldnt have to step up.


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

danas said:


> Great work. Def on the to do list.
> 
> Just out of interest is the blank on the end of the gas manifold an 8 or 10mm in size
> 
> I was hoping i wouldnt have to step up.


It was 10mm on my manifold. The gas tap outlets are 8mm but this would be the main gas feed into the manifold if it was the other way up.

Nick.


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

NTG said:


> danas said:
> 
> 
> > Great work. Def on the to do list.
> ...


I was planning on coming out of the blanked manifold outlet and straight into a new tap then on to the bullfinch.


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

I guess you could buy a 10mm tap but it will still need to be stepped down for the flexi pipe 8mm fittings unless you could find compression fittings for the 8mm flexi pipe with a 10mm spigot. I had a quick look but can't find any.

Nick.


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

To be honest it all looks 8mm on mine. All the pipe work is the same size.


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't suppose all Adria twins are the same, you might be lucky and have 8mm throughout. On mine, the feed from the gas regulator to the manifold is 10mm and all of the outputs from the manifold are 8mm except the blanked and which is 10mm. I would imagine that if the pipe into your manifold is 8mm then the blank will be 8mm also but the only way to know for sure is to remove the blank.

Nick.

EDIT: I've just noticed that your MH is not an Adria Twin  so may well be completely different. Please ignore all my waffle.


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

NTG said:


> I don't suppose all Adria twins are the same, you might be lucky and have 8mm throughout. On mine, the feed from the gas regulator to the manifold is 10mm and all of the outputs from the manifold are 8mm except the blanked and which is 10mm. I would imagine that if the pipe into your manifold is 8mm then the blank will be 8mm also but the only way to know for sure is to remove the blank.
> 
> Nick.
> 
> EDIT: I've just noticed that your MH is not an Adria Twin  so may well be completely different. Please ignore all my waffle.


No worries. Will give it another look tomorrow and then order the parts.


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

What are the pipe ends like to fit?


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Very easy, a bit like a garden hose fitting. Feed the backnut and sleeve over the flexi pipe then push it onto the coupling spigot. Slide the backnut and sleeve up to meet the fitting and tighten. As you tighten, it compresses the flexi pipe onto the spigot. If the bits were in front of you, you would see how to do it easily.
Good luck with it. 

Nick.


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

Cheers


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

Nick

Do the single isolating taps have a screw fixing point to mount it to the wood panel. 

Hard to tell in photos.

Cheers


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi danas

No, my tap didn't have mounting feet but I think you can buy them.


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks

I have ordered the parts from Tinley. Just need to find an isolating tap that can be mounted which is proving a little difficult.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting this thread. I wish I had known about the flexible pipe when I fitted my external Bullfinch 3 years ago. It would have made the job much easier in the confined space I had.


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

andrewball1000 said:


> Thanks for posting this thread. I wish I had known about the flexible pipe when I fitted my external Bullfinch 3 years ago. It would have made the job much easier in the confined space I had.


Same with mine. Would be very difficult to install with copper pipe.


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

danas, you can use one of These scroll down to the bottom of the page, P/N 12754. 5/16 = 8mm
I used one for my high pressure gas shutoff, a bit ott, but OK for the job.


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks Nick

That's exactly what I have bought!

Cheers


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Just so you are aware.........
When I bought my AS Berkshire from Marquis I asked for an external BBQ point to be fitted and it had been when I picked up the van. I then fitted an underslung gas tank and got rid of the gas cylinders. When it had to go back to AS for 'remedial' work(long story) they commented on the gas tank fitting (which was OK) but said that the BBQ point 'that I had fitted' did not conform to regulations. They were very embarrassed when I told them that I had fitted the gas tank but Marquis had fitted the BBQ point. So it had to go back to Marquis for modification, after they received a letter from AS.
Anyway the bit that did not conform to regulations (and this is what is applicable to all such installations) is that there had been no 'gas drop out' fitted below where there were joints/connections in the LPG fittings/pipes.
If there is a leak there is nowhere for the heavier than air gas to escape and it can be a potential bomb.
Can't see one in your photos???
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the pointer Brian, to be honest it was not something I was aware of. However it's not a sealed compartment as it's open to the van around trim panels etc. I would assume that's ok because the gas blown air/water heater and oven/hob connections are similar. it may also be open to the van sill water drains, but I'm not at home for a few weeks, so can't check.


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

Fitted ours today!


----------

